# AMR or Rural/Metro



## whiteymcb12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi I'm an EMT for Rural Metro on the BLS side in N California. I've been there since march 2012. I have a test for AMR in sf tomorrow but was looking for some input about if I do get the job at AMR should I take it or is it better to stay at r/m. Pay has nothing to do with it. I'm 20 and I want 911 experience. I know a medic for AMR in sf and he said I would be BLS there for awhile before I could do 911. Also I'm SF the 911 system is split up between 3 companies (inc SF fire) so AMR has only about 4 911 rigs out at the most. 

Also r/m has 911 in the county I live in but I wouldn't be able to apply to it until I've been bls for 1 year for them which is almost up but the thing is about 90 other EMTs started at the same time so they'll all also be eligible. I'm not sure what to do! 
Please help!

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## stemi (Feb 26, 2013)

Seeing as how R/M of northern California is totally separate from the R/M that runs 911 in SCCo, you're probably better off going to AMR. Plus AMR runs 911 in CoCo, SMCo, Sonoma, etc.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 26, 2013)

whiteymcb12 said:


> Hi I'm an EMT for Rural Metro on the BLS side in N California. I've been there since march 2012. I have a test for AMR in sf tomorrow but was looking for some input about if I do get the job at AMR should I take it or is it better to stay at r/m. Pay has nothing to do with it. I'm 20 and I want 911 experience. I know a medic for AMR in sf and he said I would be BLS there for awhile before I could do 911. Also I'm SF the 911 system is split up between 3 companies (inc SF fire) so AMR has only about 4 911 rigs out at the most.
> 
> Also r/m has 911 in the county I live in but I wouldn't be able to apply to it until I've been bls for 1 year for them which is almost up but the thing is about 90 other EMTs started at the same time so they'll all also be eligible. I'm not sure what to do!
> Please help!
> ...



I've been AMR for about 5 and a 1/2 years so i'm biased but I have not heard one good thing about working for RM. AMR provides a more laid back atmosphere and more transfer opportunities too.

Plus i'd rather work in the City than in the South Bay. It'd be a lot more fun people watching.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know a whole lot about either division of either company. 

With that said, I'd be willing to bet that AMR will have a similar requirement as far as time with the company before being able to swap to 911. Then you're bidding for a select few shifts against all the other EMTs in the company as well. 4 trucks working 12s I'd say that's ~12-16 EMT spots (if it's a B/P truck) depending on how the schedule is setup. Double that if they're B/B trucks. 

How many 911 trucks does R/M run?

You're less than a few weeks from having your required year for R/M or you could swap to AMR and potentially have to start that year over... Just some food for thought if 911 is your ultimate goal.


----------



## whiteymcb12 (Feb 27, 2013)

R/m is the sole provider for 911 in Santa Clara county. But the thing is our divisions are almost like 2 completely separate companies. Different bases different everything. In AMR it's the same base and management. 



Robb said:


> I don't know a whole lot about either division of either company.
> 
> With that said, I'd be willing to bet that AMR will have a similar requirement as far as time with the company before being able to swap to 911. Then you're bidding for a select few shifts against all the other EMTs in the company as well. 4 trucks working 12s I'd say that's ~12-16 EMT spots (if it's a B/P truck) depending on how the schedule is setup. Double that if they're B/B trucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## gclol (Feb 27, 2013)

go with AMR stay away from RM


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 27, 2013)

In SF AMR isn't the primary provider either.

They do do some 911. Some.

You'll still be third up behind SFFD and King American for mostly everything else. If I had to do IFT though. I'd still rather be in SF haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

gclol said:


> go with AMR stay away from RM



Sounds like he's worked there for nearly a year and didn't really express any discontent with it other than being on the IFT side of things...



BeachMedic said:


> In SF AMR isn't the primary provider either.
> 
> They do do some 911. Some.
> 
> You'll still be third up behind SFFD and King American for mostly everything else. If I had to do IFT though. I'd still rather be in SF haha.



I took an LDT to SF a while back. It was ALS so I attended down and drove back, driving a box around that city was not fun especially trying to follow the GPS to get ourselves out haha. I'm sure it wouldn't take long to get used to though.


----------



## gclol (Feb 27, 2013)

actually no i never work there but i do know inside stuff and its pretty bad =)


----------



## sharkboy415 (Feb 28, 2013)

If you don't have a problem with RM other than the fact that you're currently stuck working IFT, why not stay? Keep in mind that these companies say you have to work for their IFT division for X amount of time to be eligible to transfer to 911 but there is no guarantee. I heard of a lot of people going to patients plus hoping they would eventually get transferred to paramedics plus but not many actually got to make that move. 

You've already put in time with RM. Maybe you should stick it out. I hear from a buddy of mine that works for RM IFT that you guys quite confident about the upcoming bid for CoCo 911.


----------



## whiteymcb12 (Feb 28, 2013)

sharkboy415 said:


> If you don't have a problem with RM other than the fact that you're currently stuck working IFT, why not stay? Keep in mind that these companies say you have to work for their IFT division for X amount of time to be eligible to transfer to 911 but there is no guarantee. I heard of a lot of people going to patients plus hoping they would eventually get transferred to paramedics plus but not many actually got to make that move.
> 
> You've already put in time with RM. Maybe you should stick it out. I hear from a buddy of mine that works for RM IFT that you guys quite confident about the upcoming bid for CoCo 911.



Yea I know it's a tough decision. That's why I'm contemplating whether to go or not. But when ill have my year so will the other 100 emts that got hired with me. There's pros and cons to both.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 14, 2013)

sharkboy415 said:


> If you don't have a problem with RM other than the fact that you're currently stuck working IFT, why not stay? Keep in mind that these companies say you have to work for their IFT division for X amount of time to be eligible to transfer to 911 but there is no guarantee. I heard of a lot of people going to patients plus hoping they would eventually get transferred to paramedics plus but not many actually got to make that move.
> 
> You've already put in time with RM. Maybe you should stick it out. I hear from a buddy of mine that works for RM IFT that you guys quite confident about the upcoming bid for CoCo 911.



not trying to hijack but wait... R/M might get Coco now!?!? whens the bid? i current work for a R/M owned company in southern california as an emt, and i'm looking to transfer to a norcal divison as a medic but everything is full up. maybe i should wait till this goes through. i've having the same dilemma here. stay at R/M for transfer opportunities or go to AMR in the IE here.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 14, 2013)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> not trying to hijack but wait... R/M might get Coco now!?!? whens the bid? i current work for a R/M owned company in southern california as an emt, and i'm looking to transfer to a norcal divison as a medic but everything is full up. maybe i should wait till this goes through. i've having the same dilemma here. stay at R/M for transfer opportunities or go to AMR in the IE here.



Dude if you are already a medic come over to riverside or Rancho. Great place we have soooo much DT for medics


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 14, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Dude if you are already a medic come over to riverside or Rancho. Great place we have soooo much DT for medics



I'm testing with them too. In all honesty I just like that rural metro runs type 3 mods


----------



## TriednTrue (Mar 15, 2013)

sharkboy415 said:


> If you don't have a problem with RM other than the fact that you're currently stuck working IFT, why not stay? Keep in mind that these companies say you have to work for their IFT division for X amount of time to be eligible to transfer to 911 but there is no guarantee. I heard of a lot of people going to patients plus hoping they would eventually get transferred to paramedics plus but not many actually got to make that move.
> 
> You've already put in time with RM. Maybe you should stick it out. I hear from a buddy of mine that works for RM IFT that you guys quite confident about the upcoming bid for CoCo 911.



Everybody's companies keep saying they're confident about winning the bid. From what I'm hearing from the county and hospitals, it will be faulk if anyone. Pro and Bay Medic feel confident about it, too. They don't even have the numbers in rigs for that kind of gig. Until then it's all hearsay.

Let's say RM does get it, they still have to take all of AMR's employees, same as P+ had to. Not trying to be a negative nick, but no one would be transferring for awhile.

To answer the OP, no matter where you go you're going to have to put in time to work 911. Don't base it on what ifs that aren't guaranteed. With that being said, you're right, AMR SF doesn't get a lot of 911 action. If you go over to P+ you're going to have to wait. No matter what company/county you go to, you're going to have to put in time unless that county does strictly 911, like Stanislaus for example. My advice, since you've already put in your time, I'd stay where I was at.


----------

